# Should you go camping, picnic season due to Coronavirus?



## robin_nguyen (Apr 27, 2017)

Prior to the acute pneumonia epidemic caused by Corona virus, most schools across the country gave pupils and students away from school to prevent the spread of the disease. Facing this situation, many young people, especially students, have organized camping trips and picnics to relieve boredom when not attending class. However, many parents are also very concerned that these activities are guaranteed health.

So Should you go camping, picnic season due to Coronavirus?:smile::vs_cool:


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

If you got to Walmart or food shopping you sure can. Go camping more space for sure and you are outside what more can you ask for. LOL


----------



## iflyskyhigh (May 8, 2010)

It’s the flu. Carry on.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Well some called it the flu it's bad ass and can kill if you have other problems. But stay with the rule the real Dr's set down and wear a mask you stay outside you should be ok.


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Still better then going to wally world. PPeople go inside then take off masks and get all over you while getting stuff from shelf's:vs_whistle:.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Over here in the UK, we are on our second lockdown. No movement from the area where you live. We can't go camping/caravanning. All shops, except food and chemists shops, are open. All other non-essential shops are shut, until 2 December. If case numbers have dropped, then things will re-open, if not, then everything stays shut


----------



## Pitions (Nov 30, 2020)

*Safe Trip during Coronavirus!*

Hi, dear,
Working from home for several months could have negative consequences for your state of mind. Camping is an opportunity to get away from the usual day to day routine and great for individuals who prefer to have some peaceful time alone. Now camping is one of the safer forms of recreation you can enjoy right now as many camping services are following the safety rules to limit the spread of COVID-19. I've booked a camping trip to the Canadian Rockies for next month. I've ensured that the service follows camping safety tips. You can hire a camping service that follows extensive safety and hygiene protocols. So, you can plan for your camping trip to your dream place.
Thanks


----------

